# This Can't Be Good



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Jason Kidd is on the cover of this week's _Sports Illustrated_. The jinx is on.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I need to get me one - is it on the stands yet?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Not sure. Saw it on the SI site.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

This certainly gives Dallas the excuse for failure though...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Yeah, that's all we need.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

xray said:


> I need to get me one - is it on the stands yet?


I got mine in the mail today...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Peja Vu said:


> I got mine in the mail today...


I haven't had a subscription in years (like 20) but it seems like they preceeded the stand by a week or so...


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

now all we need is barkley jumping on the bandwagon


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, I don't get SI anymore, but I can't say that I didn't think it was going to happen. I thought Jason would end up being on the cover..


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

crap! maybe since it a game pic it'll still be gravy!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> crap! maybe since it a game pic it'll still be gravy!


True, this isn't like they brought him in for a photo shoot...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He looks good in blue


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> He looks good in blue


Can you imagine how awesome he would look with a championship ring ?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Its possible


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

No one looked good in that "puke green". 

That's what Sam Perkins called it after he left in free agency to the Lakers. :curse:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

damn you SI curse!!! you always find a new way to destroy!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> damn you SI curse!!! you always find a new way to destroy!


If he broke his leg, I would call it a jinx.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

xray said:


> If he broke his leg, I would call it a jinx.


Madden is the one that brings injury. SI is the one that makes them blow the next game right?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Madden is the one that brings injury. SI is the one that makes them blow the next game right?


You are correct, thanks. :rofl2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ahhh... so we can get on with our lives then? :biggrin:


----------

